# Trouble on gamesville



## Sassy264 (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a bit of a problem on gamesville. I can log on and get to the game that i want..now when i get to the screen that says loading game..i can't get past it..the kicker is that i can hear the game engaging..and the music and such but the screen that says loading game..never changes....i have never had this trouble before.. i have done the basic repairing of my system and the java scripts and such..but nothing..can anyone help??
Sassy


----------



## Nflipper (Oct 16, 2006)

I have the same problem, but after trying everything I can't get the game to show even though you can hear it playing. I hope you got your answer


----------



## maxinefree (Apr 10, 2011)

when i click on gamesville game i want to play its says ask java plug in for permmission i have java help


----------

